# A Few Flash 03 Questions



## BritStops

Hi, 

Had our Flash 03 for a couple of weeks now, and was just getting it ready to whizz down to Romsey tomorrow, and a couple of questions have arisen.

When filling the water, how do you know it's full? The control panel has three lights - when the top one comes on does that mean the tank is completely full, or has the water just reached the top third (so there's almost a third still empty)?

This time I knew it was full because it all came spurting back out the filler! :lol: 

Under the passenger seat there are two double wires loose that I suspect may be unused speaker wires - anyone know? One wire of each pair is red, the other is red and black. I could find a speaker and wire it up I suppose. Could be good to wire up a couple of extra speakers in the hab area.

The fuse box in the wardrobe has two spare slots but I can't see where the cable would fit - is it too difficult to DIY extra stuff (like a couple of extra 12v sockets)? Would it be easier to add a separate fuse box directly from the leisure battery?

Anyone know how easy is it to get to the back of the blank 12v socket in the passenger seat dash locker? I'd like to wire another socket in to charge phones, etc.

The low temperature beeper keeps coming on after I've cancelled it while driving. Am I missing something to turn it off for the duration of the journey?

That's all for now! Thanks in advance for any replies - I'll be away from t'interweb until Tuesday now, but thought I'd ask while it was fresh in my mind.

Steve


----------



## Andysam

1. When it splashes back it's full. Gauge when to stop as overfilling and twisty roads will mean spillages inside the vehicle.

2. Sounds like speaker wire, although mine doesn't have any spare wire there.

3. I've not looked at my fuse box but the spares could be "live" fittings or blanks designed to hold spare fuses.

4. It's easy to get at. BUT, don't do what I did...removed it, ordered the kit from the dealer and attempted to fit it but couldn't so spoke again to the same person who ordered it who THEN told me that the "blank" there is the MP3 dock. There is no power there :lol: 

5. No you're not missing anything, there are two ways to deal with it...cancel it constantly or ignore it 8O


----------



## BritStops

Thanks Andy,

Might just drain a bit of water out of the tank before setting off tomorrow then! :lol: 

Steve


----------



## BritStops

Ok, I know it's dangerous to be posting here after having popped down the pub for a while, but what the hey - I've been down the pub for a while!

So the MP3 socket could still be used as a 12v socket as long as you could get the feed wires round to the area where the new socket would go, yes?

Steve
(see you at Romsey if anyone'll be there...)


----------



## Andysam

The socket is actually a slightly different fit and you would have to "engineer" the hole for the cig lighter socket. I decided to leave mine alone, but yes it is feasible. If however you were doing that I'd keep the MP3 socket (which is already wired) and just plumb in a new one in the dash cubby box.


----------



## BritStops

Ok, quick update (if anyone's interested!):

Not only were the two spare wires under the passenger seat not connected to anything under the seat, they were not connected to anything behind the dash either, so I spliced them to the rear speaker wires coming from the back of the radio, and now have speakers in the habitation area  

Used two small shelf-mounted types and fixed the brackets to the underside of the the lockers above the rear facing seats and the side seat. Should be a great help as my daughter is hearing impaired, so we had to have the radio up full blast in the cab so she could enjoy it sitting behind us :roll: 

Next job is to fit a new LED lamp to the underside of the locker over the side seat so I can read with my feet up on the seat opposite!

I tried to replace the bulbs in the lights around the hab area with LEDs, but could only find the wedge type ones in cold white. Anyone know where I can get warm white ones?

Last question today: 

Anyone know if this pipe should be fixed up to the chassis? It seems very low. Think it's the water heater drain pipe. At the moment I've wedged it up onto the small metal bracket you can see in the pic.

Steve


----------



## Andysam

LEDs from eBay- I had difficulty getting cold white ones! My cheapies from China are still going strong. (Seem identical to ones I got from a well known on line shop).

I don't remember that pipe, but it is throwing it down here at the mo- I'll look later! Wrong size totally, but the right location for the water heater dump?

Congrats on the speakers.


----------



## BritStops

Thanks Andy.

The pipe is narrow where it comes out from the underside, has a much wider mid section (the curved bit in the photo) and the end is narrow again, with a cross bar in the opening. It really doesn't look like it should be dangling as it is!

As for the lights, I tried a bulb that looked right, but it was ever so slightly too big to fit the connection in the lamp. I guess I'll try the Chinese - do you remember if the bulb's a T10 or T15? 

Steve


----------



## Andysam

BritStops said:


> do you remember if the bulb's a T10 or T15?


 :? :? :? Don't forget yours is newer than ours and so much more fandango! IIRC mine were MR11s for the halogen downlighters. I did get some MR16s (smaller) by mistake, but fitted those as well and they are also still going strong! The under cupboard lamps I replaced with T5 bulbs.

The advise I got from users here was to keep the 2D main light fitting (although mine burns out every few months- probably 'cause I only spend £3 on the bulbs :roll: )

I'll look under the van for you tomoz.


----------



## BritStops

Andysam said:


> Don't forget yours is newer than ours and so much more fandango!


I don't know so much about the fandango - ours is a 2008 model too!

I've replaced the halogen lamps, but sounds like I may need T5s - not T10s or T15s. I'm not bothering changing the bulb in the main lamp either, especially as we don't actually use it much.

Other jobs on the "to do" list are extra 12v sockets in the passenger cubby locker (as discussed previously), under the table (just above the heater vent, I think) and in the top bunk area.

Would really like to fit a second leisure battery, but can't figure how to get it close to the existing one without it blocking the garage door. :evil:

Also fitting one of those wine bottle clips up top above the locker behind the passenger seat to create a "wine rack". Several bottles fit just nicely in that space! (may also need some foam padding in the mix somewhere)

Any other additions or modifications that you've made that I can pinch?


----------



## Andysam

My extra battery has gone along the side wall of the garage on the near side.

We haven't modded much. We have changed the 240v in the kitchen to a double, fitted a 2 camera rear view set up and extra screen which clips to the rear view mirror, replaced the grill with the 30ltr oven, put an Avtex above the side seat so the kids can watch it on the move, changed the heater controls for a 7 day timer and have stuffed the jack where it's supposed to go by the driver's seat. Oh, and I've added a swivel dvr's seat which has proved invaluable. Other than that we're standard.

I am considering moving the 7 day timer to above the rear facing pax seats- struggling to switch it on with the bed up is a 'mare!


----------



## BritStops

Did think about the nearside wall of the garage, but thought it might be too far away from the original battery. I'd read that they were supposed to be close together. If it works for you though, that's what I'll do.

I've got the rear view camera to fix. Still deciding on best route for cables. Think I'll run them round the top bunk, through the wardrobe and top lockers, with some conduit above the door at ceiling height.

We don't use an oven, so the grill is ok (once the external vent cover was fitted to stop the freezing draught!).

The van came with a tv at the foot of the over cab bed (novelty item for us, as we've never had one before) but the sockets only run on hook up, so we have to stretch a 12v lead to the dash. Might see if I can re-wire the CBE cigar socket by the TV to the leisure battery.

We have the jack by the driver's seat, but we've also got what looks like a long, fold up winder just inside the interior access door to the garage. Is that a handle for the jack?

As for the swivel driver's seat, don't know why that wasn't fitted as standard! Must add that to my list!

We don't use the dinette bed, so the heater and water controls are fine for us, but I can see what you mean about it being a faff if the bed's set up.

You at Peterborough this weekend?

Steve


----------



## BritStops

Ok then, for all those who have been sitting on the edge of their seats waiting for the answer, and just in case anyone else is wondering - the dangling pipe in the pic earlier is the diesel heater air inlet pipe. I found out this weekend at Peterborough when it filled with water thereby stopping the heater from blowing anything but cold air!

Still not sure about its fixing, as for it to drain it needs to hang down. That means it'll pretty much be scraping the kerbs! Another option apparently is to bend it up but drill a hole in the lowest part of the bend to release any condensation (or torrential rain, as at P'boro!).

So now we know. 

Steve


----------



## Andysam

BritStops said:


> Did think about the nearside wall of the garage, but thought it might be too far away from the original battery. I'd read that they were supposed to be close together. If it works for you though, that's what I'll do.
> 
> I've got the rear view camera to fix. Still deciding on best route for cables. Think I'll run them round the top bunk, through the wardrobe and top lockers, with some conduit above the door at ceiling height.
> 
> The van came with a tv at the foot of the over cab bed (novelty item for us, as we've never had one before) but the sockets only run on hook up, so we have to stretch a 12v lead to the dash. Might see if I can re-wire the CBE cigar socket by the TV to the leisure battery.
> 
> We have the jack by the driver's seat, but we've also got what looks like a long, fold up winder just inside the interior access door to the garage. Is that a handle for the jack?
> 
> As for the swivel driver's seat, don't know why that wasn't fitted as standard! Must add that to my list!
> 
> Steve


Sorry for not getting back sooner Steve.

My extra battery is performing well in it's current location, now been there for 18 months.

My rear view cable run is as you've guessed 

I have 2 x cigar sockets fitted to the overcab side of the locker above the side facing seat.

The long handle is the spare wheel cage winder. The socket is located behind the NSR wheel, slightly in front of it. Make sure you locate it and try lowering the cage- some have gotten stuck. Plenty of WD40 first, and plenty of spray grease after for protection.

My thread on fitting the seat swivel is very straight forward even though there aren't any pics  sorry


----------



## BritStops

Ah, so _that's _what the long handle's for! All clear now! 

Re the rear view monitor - how did you get the cable under the headlining? It seems both rigid and fixed solidly to me. Do I have to take the whole thing down?

I'm pretty confident this very well may be the last question I need to pester you with! :roll:

Cheers,
Steve


----------

